# 92FS not locking open after last round



## Pollock Joe (May 12, 2010)

Any ideas on how to fix this issue.

BTW, I've been lurking here for a while but this is my first post. Hello!


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome!

couple questions:

Is this a new gun?

How experienced a shooter are you?

What brand ammo? Have you tried different brands?


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

If it's a new gun, it should have 2 mags, check and see if it does it with both mags, if not but one and the same mag all the time, may be the mag. If it does with both mags, you may be hitting slide stop or limp wristing gun.


----------



## Pollock Joe (May 12, 2010)

It is a used gun with only one mag. I was shooting Herters 115 gr fmj. First time shooting this ammo and this is the first time I had this issue. Never thought about that. I'll try a different ammo next time to see if that was the culprit. The feed lips on the magazine look to be in good shape but I've been meaning to pick up a couple of spare mags anyway.

I've been shooting for a while and my ego is fragile so I'm sure it couldn't be from limp wristing.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

One more thought; are your hands big enough that your thumb can touch the slide release while in a firing grip? If so, you may be touching/resting your thumb on the lever, which will prevent the slide from locking back when the mag is empty. This is fairly common with guns that have extended slide release levers, or guns that have the stock release lever within reach of the shooter (I have a constant problem with this when I shoot SIG autoloaders; my thumb treats the release like a thumbrest, and the slide NEVER locks back when empty).

Stick your thumb way out to the side, or hold it really high or low (but AWAY from the release lever, in any case), and try shooting a few mags with this modified grip to see what happens.


----------



## Pollock Joe (May 12, 2010)

I'll have to check my grip out. I use the same grip every time but maybe I was getting lazy last time out.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

More often than not, the slide not locking back on most guns is a magazine issue. Sometimes there are other problems, but most of what I read it ends up being a worn or otherwise damaged magazine.

And welcome to the forum.


----------

